# woo-hoo petco $1 per gallon sale



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

now thru january 19 th. just thought y'all would want to know!


----------



## Virto (Nov 30, 2012)

Awesome! But not surprising since I just dropped 36 bucks on a new 20-long on Monday!

I was planning to re-use my 10 gallon after I move the chiclid to 20, but screw it, I might buy a nice shiny new one!


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

Virto said:


> Awesome! But not surprising since I just dropped 36 bucks on a new 20-long on Monday!
> 
> I was planning to re-use my 10 gallon after I move the chiclid to 20, but screw it, I might buy a nice shiny new one!


did you get it at petco? buy another one for 20 and take it back with your other reciept and get difference back. or sometimes stores will give money back if the item goes on sale within a week of buying it. i finally get a 40 breeder for my 2 baby orandas with enough room for 1 ranchu.












/


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

also 2.5 betta bows for 20.00. a good deal also.


----------



## indiaeileen (Dec 24, 2012)

Is that nationwide? We've been waiting forever for the sale to come back! Nationwide I'm guessing...?


----------



## Virto (Nov 30, 2012)

sandybottom said:


> did you get it at petco? buy another one for 20 and take it back with your other reciept and get difference back. or sometimes stores will give money back if the item goes on sale within a week of buying it. i finally get a 40 breeder for my 2 baby orandas with enough room for 1 ranchu.


Unfortunately not, I got it at the local Pet Supplies Plus.

Either way, it's in-place and ready to fill, so I'm not going to worry about it. Now, if I'd spent 100+ on a 55 or something, I'd consider it.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for letting me know! I'm might just stop by and a few 2.5's which are regularly about $35


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

bryanacute said:


> Thanks for letting me know! I'm might just stop by and a few 2.5's which are regularly about $35


The 2.5's go on sale for you? Lucky! The sale normally starts at 10 gallons and up around here! Making the 10 gallons at $10 cheaper than the 5.5 gallons at $12.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*The 2.5G & 5.5G glass tanks are NOT part of the sale.*

It's the plastic 2.5G bow kits that come with everything BUT, a heater which is an essential piece of equipment now that the average temperature across the USA is 30 degrees F.

You'll need $20 for the 2.5G plastic tank kit & $20 for a heater 

$42 total with tax.

Option #2

Get a filter, heater & NEW 10G glass tank with NO LID for $45.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

MSG said:


> It's the plastic 2.5G bow kits that come with everything BUT, a heater which is an essential piece of equipment now that the average temperature across the USA is 30 degrees F.
> 
> You'll need $20 for the 2.5G plastic tank kit & $20 for a heater
> 
> ...


I agree that 10 gallons are a much better option.

BUT if you dont have the money, or room for another 10 gallon, like me, you can get the 2.5 for $20, and then order a heater on amazon, I got some betta sticks on there for like $5 a piece just now plus $8 shipping. Not too shabby! comes out to about 27.00 a piece (if you buy 4)


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I'd go for the 20 Long(if i had room  ) i love the shape!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Sweet! Need another 10 gallon!


----------



## imsunflwr1 (Nov 13, 2012)

The sale is good here in Northern Illinois... bought a 20g long for $20.00! Love it!


----------



## Aside (Mar 20, 2012)

I hope the 2.5 gallon is on sale at my local petco. I saw this thread and I almost ran out to go check. But it is cold and rainy. I figure if they have it tonight they'll have it tomorrow too.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Aside said:


> I hope the 2.5 gallon is on sale at my local petco. I saw this thread and I almost ran out to go check. But it is cold and rainy. I figure if they have it tonight they'll have it tomorrow too.


They are on sale for $19.99 on their website. hopefully thats true in stores too. (we dont have one close by) I just bought 4 of them because petsmarts are always like $37 so I couldnt pass this up!


----------



## Aside (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm sitting here really wanting to go over but my dad is going to be home soon and I don't want me dad to see it before I get it set up because then he can't make me return it.


----------



## joecool966 (Dec 25, 2012)

well i call petco and they have the $1 gal sale going on but i'm wondering which is a better deal get a 20 gal tank for $20 vs getting 10 gal tank kit w/food/water fall filter/lights/top cover @ walmart for $30? Im thinking 20 gal tank + all those accessories will cost more than $20 and i will definitely need a top cover for the 20 gal tank.


----------



## angelfish11788 (Dec 16, 2012)

picked up 3x 20 longs and a 55. I am good


----------



## Matilda (Apr 25, 2012)

$1 a gallon? I'm off to Petco this weekend! Yay!


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

Ugh. 2 months ago I invested in 2 10 gallon kits from walmart, bought new 6500k bulbs and planted them. The plants are now established and beautifully green! However I've been waiting for this sale, it never seemed to return and yet here it is...$1 a gallon...my dream would be to get each betta a 20 gallon, yet then id have to invest in new hoods/lights et...I just dont know if it would be worth it or not...thoughts? Would you invest in the 20gals or just stick with established 10gals? It's really tempting me. Thinking logically and realistically...what would you do?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Friendlyfishies said:


> Ugh. 2 months ago I invested in 2 10 gallon kits from walmart, bought new 6500k bulbs and planted them. The plants are now established and beautifully green! However I've been waiting for this sale, it never seemed to return and yet here it is...$1 a gallon...my dream would be to get each betta a 20 gallon, yet then id have to invest in new hoods/lights et...I just dont know if it would be worth it or not...thoughts? Would you invest in the 20gals or just stick with established 10gals? It's really tempting me. Thinking logically and realistically...what would you do?


That's a tough one! Aqueon Hoods with flourescent lights for 20gallons are like $40, a filter would be $25 and youd need a 100-150w heater, at minimum another $20. So like $100+ total. I think at that point itd still cost less to buy the kits for them off sale. I'd rather stay with an established 10g and save the money


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

it is really beneficial to people who already have extra hoods,lights etc. as far as i've seen this sale is bi-annual. end of june and end of december. we'll see if this rings true in 6 months. the mini bows are part of another sale, that happens to be going on at the same time. not part of the $1/gallon sale. the sale includes assorted rectangle tanks 10-55 gallons.


----------



## bettasareawesome (Jul 9, 2012)

So it's nationwide? And at what store petco, petsmart, etc.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

nation wide at petco.


----------



## bettasareawesome (Jul 9, 2012)

Why havent i heard of this anywhere else?


----------



## joecool966 (Dec 25, 2012)

i guess ill just get the kit sense im spending so much money on my betta's already and all this Christmas bill is coming up + new year spending i need a account soon lol...


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

I am definitely going Friday to buy a 10 gallon tank for $10 b4 tax about $12 after tax so I can get everything set for my male betta that I will get in a few months. I am anxious.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

woot woot
time to spam petco with my dollar bills!!!


----------



## joecool966 (Dec 25, 2012)

i meant accountant...


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

I take that back. I would rather spend the $30 and get the kit than spend $10 for just the tank then have to spend more to get the rest of the stuff. no thanks.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

txbettaowner said:


> I take that back. I would rather spend the $30 and get the kit than spend $10 for just the tank then have to spend more to get the rest of the stuff. no thanks.


Does the kit come with a heater? The worst part for me in getting a new tank is not getting a lid with it, but I don't like the hoods that come with most kits. I am starting to make my own hoods now, but I still need the glass tops to go under those hoods. Part of me wonders if it would be cheaper to go get the glass cut to size at a local shop. 

Still though, $10 for the tank, $14 for the glass lid (at Petsmart, just bought one), $14 for the heater, and it will cost me $10 to make a hood with better lighting than any premade hood will offer. If I could eliminate or lower the cost of the glass lid then any size tank (not just 10 gals) would be really reasonable! This needs to be investigated more...


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes the $30 10 gallon aquarium kit comes with heater, thermometer, lid, LED lighting, and Whisper filter.


----------



## Virto (Nov 30, 2012)

Tetra whispers are nice filters, but they often need baffling for a betta, even at the lowest setting.

Are the kit heaters adjustable, or fixed? The kit sounds like a good "get started" deal, but if the heater isn't adjustable, I'd replace it day one and keep the other as an emergency spare.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I dont think this sale is on. I havent gotten the email about it and not to mention the sale goes on longer than a week. Until someone provides proof, im calling this thread bogus.


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

go to petco.com. go to your local ad and on the side where the scroll bar says categories select fish. then select aquariums and bowls. and there ya go. it says right there with different tanks. the tanks start at 10 gallons and go up. THIS THREAD ISN'T BOGUS. GO SEE FOR YOURSELF IF YOU DON'T BELIEVE ME THEN HERE IT IS.

http://petco.shoplocal.com/petco/de...9757&CatTreeID=569087&L2CatId=569087&L1CatID=


----------



## Showbiz (Jun 26, 2011)

This is from my local ad, on the petco website










Apparently the details of the sale differ from region to region though


I think I want to pick up a new 10 gallon to upgrade my boy from his 5 gallon, once it stops snowing


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

HERE IS A DIRECT LINK TO THE $1 PER GALLON SALE.

http://petco.shoplocal.com/petco/de...489757&rapid=0&listingid=-2055876353&offerid=


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

in hawaii the ad looks similar but says only 10%off. ill prob go look tmr to make sure. everything is more expensive in hawaii.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

yeah but you're in hawai'i. sorry can't feel to bad for ya. lol.


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't feel bad for ya either in Hawaii. You get warm weather while we are stuck with this white stuff called snow AND we get to fall our ass on a thing called ice lol


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Hmmm I may need to go to Petco this weekend...


----------



## jessp118 (Dec 10, 2012)

Perfect, time to expand the tank!


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

feel sorry for me! new betta tanks too expensive... lol


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

fishyfish...I went to petco yesterday, its for sure going on and not bogus...you can get 10-55 gals for $1 a gallon.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

There was NO REASON to get rude with me! Petco usually sends out emails and since my last email was hacked I had forgotten to update to my new email. Looks like I'll be avoiding you, txbettaowner. Alls you had to do was respond maturely and politely with what you have seen that showed you the sales.

Last I saw of the 1 per gallon sale, they had it plastered all over their website, I didn't see such a thing and their local ad page wasn't working for me last night.


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

I wasn't being rude. I was just replying. Sorry if it came off as being rude.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

txbettaowner said:


> THIS THREAD ISN'T BOGUS. GO SEE FOR YOURSELF IF YOU DON'T BELIEVE ME THEN HERE IT IS.
> 
> http://petco.shoplocal.com/petco/de...9757&CatTreeID=569087&L2CatId=569087&L1CatID=


Came off VERY rude. You should really look into how others view you in the manner you type. Since facial and sound is cut off in communication, everything about your manner is said in how you type. Sentences that are short and to the point, can be taken as either serious or rude(depending on how other pieces are typed). Using all caps, depicts yelling. However, if you type 1 or a few words in caps, this is adding empathize on the capped word(s). It would function in the same way if you were to bold, italicize or underline the selected word(s).

Communicating online can be a delicate manner as most times, the person on the other side doesn't know a single thing about you. In a sense, communicating online is like first impressions almost all the time. How you type can make or break your meeting with the person reading your posting.

I accept your apology. Many people do not take communicating online seriously and most communicate like they're texting there best friend. Just bear in mind, atleast 90% of who is online, doesn't know you. Type as if you're typing a paper for school. Using punctuation, correct spelling, capitalization, etc can get your point across in a mature manner. Some people are really put off by those typing in texting format, some could careless. Me, I prefer to make sure how I am coming across. Be it neutral, friendly, offended, serious and even blunt.


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> Came off VERY rude. You should really look into how others view you in the manner you type. Since facial and sound is cut off in communication, everything about your manner is said in how you type. Sentences that are short and to the point, can be taken as either serious or rude(depending on how other pieces are typed). Using all caps, depicts yelling. However, if you type 1 or a few words in caps, this is adding empathize on the capped word(s). It would function in the same way if you were to bold, italicize or underline the selected word(s).
> 
> Communicating online can be a delicate manner as most times, the person on the other side doesn't know a single thing about you. In a sense, communicating online is like first impressions almost all the time. How you type can make or break your meeting with the person reading your posting.
> 
> I accept your apology. Many people do not take communicating online seriously and most communicate like they're texting there best friend. Just bear in mind, atleast 90% of who is online, doesn't know you. Type as if you're typing a paper for school. Using punctuation, correct spelling, capitalization, etc can get your point across in a mature manner. Some people are really put off by those typing in texting format, some could careless. Me, I prefer to make sure how I am coming across. Be it neutral, friendly, offended, serious and even blunt.


Yes my ELDER. If I wanted a lesson I would have asked one of my previous teachers. I have had no problems until you saying this thread is bogus. How could a thread be bogus with this many people replying to it?


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

txbettaowner said:


> Yes my ELDER. If I wanted a lesson I would have asked one of my previous teachers. I have had no problems until you saying this thread is bogus. How could a thread be bogus with this many people replying to it?


I was merrily informing you since you don't seem to know how to communicate online without coming off negative.


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

I know very well how to communicate online. You have no right to tell me otherwise as you don't know me at all.


----------



## mikylarsen (Nov 26, 2012)

fyi...Calling a thread bogus, because for whatever reasons you missed it, is kind of "negative"


----------



## imsunflwr1 (Nov 13, 2012)

Actually FishyFishy89... I think that you're the one that came off rude. If you would have read the posts there are some ( mine for one) that proves the sale is for real. I was there this morning and bought a 20L for $20.00. I was going to post about the sale, but someone had already done it.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

txbettaowner said:


> I know very well how to communicate online. You have no right to tell me otherwise as you don't know me at all.


Certainly doesn't seem like it with your original reply to me.


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

That is your opinion but apparently a few people see you as the rude one as well since you were the one saying this is a bogus thread. You are the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

mikylarsen said:


> fyi...Calling a thread bogus, because for whatever reasons you missed it, is kind of "negative"





imsunflwr1 said:


> Actually FishyFishy89... I think that you're the one that came off rude. If you would have read the posts there are some ( mine for one) that proves the sale is for real. I was there this morning and bought a 20L for $20.00. I was going to post about the sale, but someone had already done it.


You were the one who was rude first not me.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Obviously you didn't read my response to your rude "reply".

I never updated my new email with Petco. Thus I never received the sale email

The last time Petco had the $1 per gallon sale, they had it plastered all over their website.

And lastly, their local ad wasn't loading for me.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey guys, could we jump back on track?  

Im starting to think I wish I had room for 55 gal! The stuff I could do with a 55 gal! My betta would think he had died and gone to heaven. I could add minnows and cory cats...I might really need to see if I have space for such a thing!


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

I read it but yet you are still calling me rude when you have been rude as well. Again don't be a hypocrite when your hands aren't clean of being rude either.


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

lol sure friendlyfishies lol


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

lol so how is the weather up there friendlyfishies?


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

AWFUL! lol...snow everywhere and wind gusts blowing piles of it on the roads...but I must say it is pretty! Unfortunately its only pretty for maybe a month, then its just sickening lol! Hows the weather in tx?


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i wish my trailer floors would take the weight of a 55 gal.


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

well a little better than you friendlyfishies. lol we HAD snow lol now we have ice ice and more melted and frozen water lol we used a hammer to crack it so I don't fall on my ass lol but it is now in the high 40s during teh day and in the 20s at night


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

yuck ice is worse than snow! That stuff I really hate. We're going into a deep freeze this coming weekend...I have heated buckets in the barn thank goodness but still no fun...I hate putting the animals out in it. brrr. I never think of texas getting cold lol. 

I didnt think of that sandybottom! jeeze, i wonder if my office floor would hold one...how heavy would u imagine it to be?


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

well texas is usually pretty warm but that might be because of the HOT HOT HOT cowboys that live here lol


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

Friendlyfishies said:


> Hey guys, could we jump back on track?
> 
> Im starting to think I wish I had room for 55 gal! The stuff I could do with a 55 gal! My betta would think he had died and gone to heaven. I could add minnows and cory cats...I might really need to see if I have space for such a thing!


thats how they got me last year when i got my 55gal. they always get you on the other things you need though. like a stand, hood, light, filter etc... ended up spending another $150 @ petco and another $100 at thatfishplace. stilll it is my first 55gal and i love it.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

Friendlyfishies said:


> yuck ice is worse than snow! That stuff I really hate. We're going into a deep freeze this coming weekend...I have heated buckets in the barn thank goodness but still no fun...I hate putting the animals out in it. brrr. I never think of texas getting cold lol.
> 
> I didnt think of that sandybottom! jeeze, i wonder if my office floor would hold one...how heavy would u imagine it to be?


600-650 lbs. depending on deco, hood, stand etc. then you have to account for the weight of people standing next to it admiring the tank.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

oh! the carnage. imagine one of those going thru the floor.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

wow. I wonder if my work desk could even hold 2 20's...never thought about the weight of the tanks :/


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

I need to think of a way to buy a 29 gallon tank without my boyfriend freaking out on me...hmm...


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Is this nation wide? or online?


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Goldie2nd said:


> Is this nation wide? or online?


Nationwide. Petco is probably clearing space in their warehouses for the new year, and starting such an awesome sale RIGHT after the holidays is a perfect time for them to make money on top of it. Aquariums are heavy, fragile and take up a lot of space


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I can confirm it's a live sale in my area. But since I got my 36G bowfront/stand/hood kit for Christmas, I was only there pondering decor and accessories


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Huh ok well cool to know will let my hunny know to see what he says he did say I may get a new Betta in April just not yet so I might have to wait on that darn it


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Could always get the tank now at a savings and then you'll be ready for the fish and accessories come April!


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i'm buying one now,but not putting it up till early spring. i'm gonna save $80. woo-hoo! thats the price of the t5 ho fixture i'm gonna get. sweet deal.


----------



## Matilda (Apr 25, 2012)

*I gotta go down & at least get a 10 & a 20 gallon. I like to DIY my own hoods & lights so that's no hassle. I don't usually get equipment at my local Petco or Petsmart because they're so expensive. I'm not paying $30 for a heater I can get online for $15. *


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

On the weight of tanks: 1 gal is about 8 lbs... that should help you figure out how much your tank will weigh, not including equipment, decor, and stand. USUALLY, substrate is 2lbs/gallon, also. But that depends on how thick you like your bed.

Too bad the sale isn't for the accessories. I need a hood, filter, heater for my 50 gal. lol


----------



## Kiyi (Dec 5, 2012)

Dang it. :[ There is no Petco in Canada is there? I live right on next to the border, and there's a petco literally two hours away in the states, but I don't think my mom would go for that. xF

Plus, what if we got down there, and they're sold out? D:

I think I just got addicted to fish keeping. I want a tank for some harlequin rasboras!


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh my gosh thanks for posting, I've been waiting to get 2 more 20 gallon Long tanks. I already have the hoods, lights, filters, stands etc. I just need the actual tanks!


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Kiyi said:


> Dang it. :[ There is no Petco in Canada is there? I live right on next to the border, and there's a petco literally two hours away in the states, but I don't think my mom would go for that. xF
> 
> Plus, what if we got down there, and they're sold out? D:
> 
> I think I just got addicted to fish keeping. I want a tank for some harlequin rasboras!


I'm sure you could call ahead and explain your situation and they would hold a tank for you. In any case they have never been out of anything when I've been there.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

It all depends on location. Some areas in parts of the states and nation tend to have more fish/plant enthusiasts then others. Like I know the Bay Area, where I live, has tons of enthusiasts and items can become hard to get super fast.


----------



## angelfish11788 (Dec 16, 2012)

thats how they make there money during this sale. people who start fro scratch. though i spam CL everyday for spare stuff, and you can get a cheap LED called beamswork off of ebay, Its a great light for the money. plus if you have gang valves,sponges and air houses, its all good.


----------

